# Fairhope Help



## dcdon (Jul 20, 2009)

I am visiting Fairhope, actually Point Clear, for thanksgiving and will be staying at the Marriott Resort which I understand has a pretty nice fishing pier. I've never fished this far in the bay, usually just around Fort Mogran, Perdido Key, etc. 



What type of fish do you think might be holding close to shore this time of year, inside the bay. I am hoping some bull reds will make it that far in and I will be rigged up for them, but will also be going for Shark at night. I don't know how different the water will be with it this cool, but any advice you guys could give me would be great. 



I will probably be fishing with cut bait and gulp is the plan, although if you have some better suggestions, I'd love to hear em. 



Thanks much,



Daniel


----------



## camuchi (Oct 31, 2007)

Daniel,

I am a novice at best but think you might see some speckled trout, white trout and or reds and ground mullet around the grand hotel and the nearby piers. Might want to drive up to the fairhope pier - right in down town fairhope. Or you may want to go a little further south down scenic 98 to the mouth of weeks bay -"Big Mouth" and give it a try. Hope you guys have a good time while you are here. Go see the guys at Fishermans Discount on hwy 98 for some live bait and advice.

Look over at http://www.acfafish.com/cms/for some better advice -Alabama Coastal Fisherman Assoc.

-Matt


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

I envy you. That is a FINE facility with great bay scenery. 

The pier is nice, but the water isn't all that deep (maybe 6 or 7 feet in places). But it's well lit and there still may be some trout action under the lights at night (that includes redfish and a few flounder). There is rock and rip-rap along the shoreline, and a couple of rock jetties on the NW side of the point. Work them all with the Gulp Shrimp (New Penny is good). As long as thewind is offshore (easterly) and the water decent color (not muddyyou have a good chance).

Speaking of chance, for the bullreds try BIG FRESH shrimp (like the kind you'd want to eat yourself ;-) Just throw one out on bottom while you jig or try the lights. You never know this time of year...


----------



## fishinwhits (Oct 6, 2007)

Daniel, my wife and I stayed at the Grand last weekend.We celebrated our 25 th Anniversary there.

Once it got dark we walked out on tothe Pier.There were cane poles and a handful of squid the hotel put out.

It was ON!!!White trout one after the other,on cane poles. We caught more than we could count. I did happen to have a small cooler, and kept 28 fish.Didn't fish long.Seen some Nice reds around the lights,also. Have Fun Tony:usaflag


----------



## OffshoreAngler (Jul 29, 2008)

About this time last year I hooked into some bull reds off the pier just working some gulp shrimp under the lights. And like Pier#r said deffinatly give the rocks a try.


----------



## dcdon (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for the good advice. I would love to help my brothers catch a bull red. I caught some a few weeks ago at Fort Morgan, so I may try some similar techniques, live pinfish, cut bait etc. The trout could also be fun. You guys think that fisherman's discount actually has live bait this time of year?


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

We live in Fairhope so maybe I can help a little. There seems to be a lot of reds around. My brother-in-law caught a nice 21" red yesterday on a chartreuse grub off his pier. Also, I talked with a guy who threw his castnet and got some bait shrimp. He caught 4 keeper specks.

There may well be some reds hanging around the rock jetties at the Grand.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

If the white trout are still thick in the lights, keep a few 8-10 inch ones alive in a bait bucket. Toss one out just past the light in the area with a shadow. set your drag real loose and wait...see if one of them bull reds don't eat that trout, I bet one will!!!!!!


----------



## dcdon (Jul 20, 2009)

I think I have a good plan now. Thanks a lot for the help.


----------

